# Komisches Problem mit Dirt 3



## SESOFRED (25. Juni 2011)

Hi,

habe seit neunensten ein komisches Problem mit Dirt 3.
Habe trotz 60 FPS so ne art Ruckler wenn ich rennen mit Sonne Fahre.
Dann fühlt sich das Spiel an als ob ich nur 20 FPS habe
bei Regen oder Nachtrennen habe ich keine Probleme.

Hat dieses Problem noch wer oder kennt wer die lösung?

mfg

Sesofred


----------



## Own3r (25. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das Problem auch auf einigen Strecken. Bei mir ist es dann so, dass die FPS immer um 2FPS schwankt - und das im Sekundentakt. Es sieht dann so aus wie Microruckler.

Ich habe dann 50FPS und es ruckelt trotzdem. Ich habe auch den aktuellen Treiber drauf, aber vielleicht bringt der nächte einen Performanceschub.


----------



## Zergoras (25. Juni 2011)

Dieses Phänomen habe ich auch, aber nur im Multiplayer bei Head2Head Rennen, aber auch nicht bei jedem. Offline geht das wunderbar. Ebenso habe ich wenn mehr als 4 Spieler in einer Lobby sind dort sehr wenige fps. Ich habe schon den Support angeschrieben, aber bis jetzt keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Own3r (25. Juni 2011)

Genau! Bei der Head2Head in Aspen und manchmal in Smelter und Monaco. Es ist aber auch wetterabhängig.


----------



## Zergoras (25. Juni 2011)

Smelter hab ich das nicht, aber Monacco und Aspen, ja. Hast du das auch in der Lobby mit low fps?


----------



## Own3r (25. Juni 2011)

Ja, gerade wenn sie voll ist. Ich hoffe das liegt am Spiel.


----------



## Zergoras (25. Juni 2011)

Woran soll es sonst liegen?


----------



## Own3r (25. Juni 2011)

Treiber? Aber der nächste Patch für Dirt3 wird kommen


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juli 2011)

bei allen wo die fps in dirt 3 zeitweise einbrechen...

und windows 7 verwenden...

es liegt meistens an der in der systemsteuerung unter energieoptionen gewählten energierichtlinie.

überprüft mal euren cpu takt wenn das problem auftritt.

da windows bei einer falschen einstellung selbst wenn ihr das spiel offen habt den prozessor auf das dort eingestellte minimum runtertaktet.


----------



## Zergoras (12. Juli 2011)

Steht immer auf Höchstleistung, daran kann es also nicht liegen.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Juli 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Genau! Bei der Head2Head in Aspen und manchmal in Smelter und Monaco. Es ist aber auch wetterabhängig.


 Das war bei mir auch so. Ich habe das Problem "gelöst", indem ich eine oder einige Einstellungen von "sehr hoch" auf "hoch" gesetzt habe. Seit ich dadurch mit den Avg. FPS >55 fahre, klappt's auch mit dem H2H.


----------



## Own3r (17. Juli 2011)

Ich will aber auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen! 

Ich hoffe das ein Patch oder ein neuer Treiber das "Problem" löst.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Juli 2011)

Dass dafür ein Patch kommt, kann mir nicht vorstellen, weil ich es nicht für einen Fehler halte. Ist es nicht so, dass Rennspiele generell höhere Frameraten als z.B. Shooter brauchen, um gefühlt wirklich flüssig gespielt werden zu können?

Ein neuer Treiber könnte allerdings Abhilfe schaffen, das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Own3r (18. Juli 2011)

In Rennspielen ist ja auch mehr Bewegung drin (eigentlich die ganze Zeit ).

Ich habe mal von "Ausgeglichen" auf "Höchstleistung" gestellt. Dadurch ist das Problem minimiert worden, aber komplett weg ist es immernoch nicht.


----------



## Q!...deluxe (21. Juli 2011)

Es könnte auch an der Vsync liegen, falls verwendet. Das Bild ruckt  unter Umständen einmal kurz wenn von 30 auf 60 FPS gewchselt wird und  umgekehrt. Wenn der PC gerade die FPS bringt um diesen Punkt herum wo  hin und her geschalten wird kann das trotz scheinbar ausreichender FPS  wie ruckeln aussehen. Das würde erklären warum das Problem vorallem bei  sonnigen Rennen (Lichtbrechung, Reflexionen) auftritt.


----------



## Own3r (21. Juli 2011)

Bei mir springen die FPS von zB 48 auf 45 und wieder zurück. Das ist echt ein merkwürdiges Problem.


----------



## Galford (21. Juli 2011)

Q!...deluxe schrieb:


> Es könnte auch an der Vsync liegen, falls verwendet. Das Bild ruckt unter Umständen einmal kurz wenn von 30 auf 60 FPS gewchselt wird und umgekehrt.


 
Das Ingame Vsync von Dirt 3 verwendet imho Triple Buffer, also sind auch Frameraten zwischen 30 und 60 Frames möglich, z.B. 48, 45, 38. Es wird also nicht zwischen 30 und 60 Frames gewechselt. Was du meinst ist vsync und double buffering.


----------



## ShirKhan (31. Juli 2011)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ein neuer Treiber könnte allerdings Abhilfe schaffen


 Schade, in den Release Notes zum neuen AMD Catalyst 11.7 finde ich nichts dazu.


----------



## Q!...deluxe (8. August 2011)

Aha...


----------

